# When bored, POUR......  :)



## ladycop322 (Jun 16, 2015)

I poured these yesterday.

The first two are four color pours.  The last casting are acorn tops I collected with my niece, Katelyn, while in Maine.

I will turn tonight.  Post tomorrow.


----------



## mecompco (Jun 16, 2015)

Those look really cool--can't wait to see the acorns. Just ordered some resin and was thinking some acorns might be a good first project. I also have some porcupine quills that I though would be cool (from a critter that died out back this winter--you can't get more "Maine Made" than that).


----------

